# Mobility tools



## RectorCR (19 Jan 2014)

I couldn't find anything one way or another about this subject (Most likely because the use of these things is fairly new to the general public).
I was wondering if it's a problem to have/use mobility tools like foam rollers, lacrosse balls, bands, etc. 
i.e. tools used to keep the body working correctly, especially under high volumes of training. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ayrsayle (19 Jan 2014)

It's been a little while since I've gone through St Jean, but you can probably infer quite a bit from what is already posted on this site.

You will get a small (read, basketball sized-ish) personal locker which you can put personal effects while at basic.  Anything personal that you want to put in there is your own business.  The remainder of your quarters will be inspected on a daily basis - and expected to meet the standard set by your instructors (Foam rollers would not be included in this.)  You have the option to bring larger items and keep them with your personal effects, which you will have limited access to during the week.

Entirely personal opinion - The rigors of basic should not be an issue for most reasonably fit individuals.  I'm not sure I'd classify anything done on basic to be "high volume" training.  I'd recommend getting comfortable running reasonable distances (5k-8k), and carrying a heavy pack for 13k.


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Jan 2014)

You actually managed to post an original question, I commend you .  If space is in issue, your best bet would probably be a lacrosse ball or gemini (Rogue Fitness has a whole rage of tools).  Mobility work is beneficial whether you are doing high volume training or not, as most of the Western population has piss poor mobility (me  included).  Even "fit" people have really crappy mobility, which is the likely the culprit (ie lack of mobility) for most injuries one would see in basic and in the military. 

Really simple test if can't squat like this kid, then you HAVE mobility issues 







And FYI runners have some of the WORST mobility out there (stretching is NOT the same thing as mobility work, although when done correctly it can be a part of a good mobility program).  Kelley Starrett (and others) has mentioned runners and their "issues" numerous times in his work. 

Edit to add

I also love VOODOO FLOSS.  Hurts like hell, but it works.


----------



## RectorCR (20 Jan 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> You actually managed to post an original question, I commend you .  If space is in issue, your best bet would probably be a lacrosse ball or gemini (Rogue Fitness has a whole rage of tools).  Mobility work is beneficial whether you are doing high volume training or not, as most of the Western population has piss poor mobility (me  included).  Even "fit" people have really crappy mobility, which is the likely the culprit (ie lack of mobility) for most injuries one would see in basic and in the military.
> 
> Really simple test if can't squat like this kid, then you HAVE mobility issues
> 
> ...



Good to see a fellow M-WOD fan. I got into powerlifting in the last few months and was shocked to see how much a decade of running does to contribute to poor movement patterns, mobility, instability, etc. 
I can't even get close to squatting in the pistol position from piss poor ankle mobility for example. Powerlifting/ Olympic weight lifting is something all athletes should pursue (especially runners surprisingly enough) because it becomes very apperent that you
 have weakness you need to improve.

Voodoo bands are probably the next thing I'm buying off of Rogue. Already bought Oly shoes and some clothing.


----------



## The_Falcon (20 Jan 2014)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Good to see a fellow M-WOD fan. I got into powerlifting in the last few months and was shocked to see how much a decade of running does to contribute to poor movement patterns, mobility, instability, etc.
> I can't even get close to squatting in the pistol position from piss poor ankle mobility for example. Powerlifting/ Olympic weight lifting is something all athletes should pursue (especially runners surprisingly enough) because it becomes very apperent that you
> have weakness you need to improve.
> 
> Voodoo bands are probably the next thing I'm buying off of Rogue. Already bought Oly shoes and some clothing.



Absolutely agree.  If you don't already have his book, I suggest you get it as well, it's like having his website with you always.  And the whole front end section, on how to properly set yourself up for various activities, and generate torque and power is gold.  Even with my torn bicep tendon and labrum, I can still work out pain free, and reduced my pain to almost nothing, while simultaneously improved my shoulder ROM to almost 90%.


----------

